# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  What is the most unexplained strange thing that ever happened to you?

## DreamyBear

So.. have anything strange happened to you that you just cant explain?



And was it Creepy? Fun? _Thrilling?_ Shocking? Or maybe you didnt feel anything about it?

----------


## JadeGreen

I shot awake in the middle of the night, heart pounding. I was having some nightmare, but immediately forgot it upon waking. Standing in the corner of my room was a huge woman, ten or eleven feet tall, and covered completely in a ghostly white cloak. She was defying the laws of perspective in my room; the upper three feet of her couldn't have existed, it would have gone through the ceiling. She was leveling some kind of ray gun device at me; it glowed green.
I didn't know what to think. This was only a few weeks after I had started lucid dreaming, and I thought that it was a lucid dream. I held up my hand thinking I could spray fire or or something to fight back, but nothing happened (obviously). I sat there in bed, reeling against the wall thinking 'this is how I die'. Slowly the woman faded and things returned to normal. As the green glow faded, it became the green LED on the smoke detector in my room.

----------


## DreamyBear

Cool man!^^ You should obviously used the ray gun she gaved you though.. :tongue2: 

I had to take some time to try to remember if anything strange ever happened to me, and now I just got two occasions that I can recall.



The first strange thing that happenedwhen I was, maybe 7-8 years old. I was lying in my bed trying to sleep in my room at the second floor. When I heard some rattling noise from under the bed. What I do remember from looking under the bed, was that there was nothing there. But since the smal rattling noise was metallic sound, I instantly thought that it came from one of the metallic puzzle solution toy that I had. Since there wasnt anything there, I tried to sleep again. And shortly after the noise started again. When I looked again, it stopped, and nothing there. Since I slept with my door open as a kid, I then didnt need to turn on any light to look under the bed either. Since the was some light from the hallway that made it possible to see under the bed without any problem. I know that this hide and seek thing was repeting itself more than twice under a short amount of time that night, so I looked under the bed everytime when the noise came back. And after maybe 6-7 times as I think it could been, I was freaked out. And headed down stairs were the rest of the family was watching tv or something.


Another weird thing that happened when I was maybe around 12-14 years old. Was that when I went down to the lake to swim with some freinds, or maybe I was there with my school class. How ever I remember that I stood some way out in the water, and the water reached me up to the belly button maybe (belly button, such a funnny word) ..So I was directed towards the shore and even if there was plenty of people on land and some in the water, there was no one around me in the water at that time, for several meters. Then from no where, I felt two taps on my right shoulder, and instinctively new it was a lady, since I could feel that it was from someone with longer nails, not superlong nails how ever. I turned around quick since I got surprised, and there was no one there. The closest people around was maybe 20 meters away jumping from some raft into the water. I stood there for some minute or two to see if there could be someone that was trying to play tricks with me by diving down and hide in the very murky water. I never saw anyone peeking up from the water anywhere, and the sight in the water are so narrov, that it would be almost impossible for any prakster to locate them self to the raft, wich would be the only potential hiding spot. And since the water was very calm, I think that it would be very hard to not making a noise from diving down into the water again, after taping me on the shoulder. Anyways, this creeped me out at the time, and there was no more swimming done for me that day. :tongue2:

----------


## DawnEye11

Wow. Those experiences sound scary. My brother has a friend who sees stuff like what Jade saw sometimes after she wakes up too. As for the first one you mentioned dreamybear, do you think it could have been a mouse in or near the wall? I don't know how your place was so I'm just assuming it could have been one. I can't come up with an explanation for the second experience though.^^" Maybe it was cause of the heat or...lol I don't know.I don't want to say it was a ghost cause I don't believe in them.Hmm...I think the strangest thing that has happened to me is I had a dream about a small puppy and a few days later I saw the puppy that was in my dreams with my nephew. It was his new puppy. That's the only thing I can think about. I was happy because I got to play with the cute puppy and I watch her at times for my sister.  :smiley:

----------


## OneUp

One of the most strangest things that has ever happened to me was when I was home alone.
One day, as I said I was by myself at home. It was broad daylight outside, around 4:00 p.m.. Weird things had been happening prior to this experience, but this was the weirdest. I had just finished eating a snack downstairs, and now I was walking upstairs. When I got to the top I turn right and walked down my hallway. I looked down my hallway into my restroom(my restroom is directly at the end of the hallway) and instead of seeing the bathroom completely lit up like normal as if it were daytime, the entire restroom was pitch black. It looked exactly like my restroom looks at night time when the entire house is pitch black. The entire rest of my house was lit normally though, it was only my restroom that was SO dark. 
This frightened me quite a bit, considering just how odd it is to see a pitch black room at 4:00 p.m. It logically did not make sense, especially since I have 2 sources of external light(2 windows) in my restroom. Nothing was blocking the windows outside or preventing any light from coming in. I thought I was just seeing stuff, so I looked away for a second and then looked back. When I looked back I saw a black wall blocking the entire doorway. I don't have hallucinations, and I wasn't half asleep. 
     Later on after I chilled in my room for some time, I went into the restroom to take a pee. Once I finished doing so, I came out of the restroom. Immediately as I stepped out of the restroom I heard growling. It didn't sound like an animal either, more like some kind of dying creature. At this point I was pretty terrified so I ran downstairs and stayed in my kitchen and waited for my parents to get home.
     While I was waiting, I opened the fridge to get a few chocolate covered cherries that my grandma had given me. As I picked up the cherries and closed the fridge door, I heard the same deep growling directly to the right of me. I then ran out of the house and waited outside for my parents to get home. 
     That was all 3 or 4 years ago.


As a kid however, thats when the most terrifying thing happened. When I was around 7 or 8 years old, every night when I would be sleeping I would wake up suddenly for no reason. I would look in my doorway almost instinctively and see a black shadow figure that had red eyes. Oddly enough it looked as though it wore a fedora on top of its head. It had the body shape of a human, but was all black and a little transparent. 
     I saw this thing for a year straight or so. Many nights I would also be awakened by hearing footsteps in my room. My floor is carpet so I can hear footsteps pretty easily, especially if someone is casually walking. Many nights I would be sleeping and when I heard the steps I would listen. I could hear them get closer and closer. Some nights the footsteps sounded fast, other nights they sounded like someone was creeping into my room. Every time this happened I would be fully awake, hot as hell, and completely drenched in sweat.

----------


## Rodrodrod

When I was around 7-8 I lived in a house that was supposedly haunted. What I mean is that a lot of strange things happened there and only after I moved out of there did my parents tell me what they thought was going on. The things that tended to happen constantly (sounds, seeing the shadow figure...)stopped after about 6 months or so as my parents held church meetings in our house.

●I don't particularly remember this but my parents say that I told them that once, as I went to the toilet the door opened up for me. 
●We had a terrace in this house (3 floors overall), and there we kept our dogs. One of our dogs would always bite the door and try to destroy it. The same dog managed to crawl through some pillars in the terrace where he would be right on the edge. He Jumped or fell from the 3rd floor 2 times (this is curious because they say animals can supposedly see spirits).
●A downstairs neighbor that lived on the ground and lower ground floor would always complain about noise in the middle of the night that sounded like someone walking in high heels and also of someone moving about furniture, like we were having a party. This stopped after 6 months or so but returned the day we moved out, as we went back the following day to do something and the neighbor complained again.
●In the middle of the night there would be the sounds of glasses hitting the sink. Usually 3 times or so, and as my parents went there they would find 3 glasses.
●There was a window that was very hard to open and we would always keep it closed because it was pretty dangerous, as it was very low to the ground and I was a kid. I could barely open it myself because the lock was really hard to pull. One fine morning we found this window open, when supposedly none of us had opened it.
●Once me and my brother were about to go into a room and the door wouldn't open, this was the only entrance to that room. As we pushed harder the door struggled open and a basketball we had rolled away. It seemed that the ball was right behind the door and so as we pushed it, the robber from the ball stuck to the floor and prevented it from being open, but how or why the ball was right behind the door confused us.
●My parents found a bag dug in a little soil in our terrace which contained tiny bones. My parents believed that the landlord of the house did some kind of ritual in this house. They started preventing the landlord from entering the house after a while and this also helped with everything stopping.
●My mum says she used to see a shadow figure as mentioned above during the night and says that it once touched her.
●I once woke in the middle of the night with the feeling of something on my leg, I always thought it was a bug or something, but after hearing the experiences from my parents after we left it makes me wonder.
●We used to always hear sounds coming from the terrace, that sounded like someone was dropping marbles all over the floor.

The house overall had a very creepy feel to it, I remember being scared for no reason. I can't say that this was definitely because of something but it was all very strange and this view on the story makes some sense.

@OneUp - There's a very interesting thread made long ago about these shadow people that may be interesting to look at if you haven't already. http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...ow-people.html

----------


## DreamyBear

> As for the first one you mentioned dreamybear, do you think it could have been a mouse in or near the wall? I don't know how your place was so I'm just assuming it could have been one. I can't come up with an explanation for the second experience though.^^" Maybe it was cause of the heat or...lol I don't know.I don't want to say it was a ghost cause I don't believe in them.



 You know, I always thought about my first experience that It should been a mouse. But I have never heard anything in the walls or seen any sign of a mouse in that house before or after that experience at all. I stil thinking that a mouse would be the most reasonable explanation though, so yes it was probably a mouse any way. :smiley:  As for my second experience, I dont know what it was. It could been some hallucination or that I imagine it, but it felt so real. And thats what puzzels me about it, since I dont have any memory of such a real confusing experience before or after that one. So for me, it could be either imaginary, or maybe there was a ghost.. I dont really care wich of it, it was. But it was surprising either way.^^

DawnEye11. Ah, I never had such a dream as you describe, but its always cool to hear about since it goes against what people usually expect how dreams work. I like that! :smiley: 


Wow, Oneup! That sounds like some pretty intense experience you had there. Very interesting stories! I've have read of people who have seen clouds of pitch black smoke in middle of the day that didnt seem to have any source that it came from. I just thought about that when you describe your bathroom. 

It's also interesting that kids seems to be more aware of all kinds of weird experiences than adults. How ever, my idea about why kids usualy experience more of this ghostly events. Is probably because they are way more open-minded about whats really happening in the moment, than adults are. Their brains are of course not fully developed, so one might think that they just have to much imgaination, and made up all things that happen. But I rather think that they have a more mindful/meditative mind, that dont auto-correct every weird experience to something "natural", but raher see it for what it is. And are able to do so, because of the frequency their minds are tuned in too. Usualy the older most people are, the more narrov minded they become. Just because they have come to "know" to much about how everything works. And thereby tuned in their mind in to a slightly different frequency than a kid, that probably learning most all the time, instead of trying to fit everything in their own way of thinking like adults to often tend to do. Lol that became a pretty long opinion right there. 

Hey OneUp! Did your parents ever took any notice about the same things that you experienced? Or they maybe never metioned it? How ever, that house sounds pretty haunted if you ask me.. :tongue2:  Thanks for sharing you story!


Rodrodrod, wow that was a LOT of strange things going on in one house. I believe that its hard not to make the conection to ghost, since your mother saw shadow figuers. And that everyone seem to be so effected by all that weird stuff, and even your neighbour that you mentioned. I have never had anything close to anything you desribed happened to me. But this was very interesting, thanks for sharing your story Rodrodrod! :smiley:

----------


## OneUp

> Hey OneUp! Did your parents ever took any notice about the same things that you experienced? Or they maybe never metioned it? How ever, that house sounds pretty haunted if you ask me.. Thanks for sharing you story!



No problem man. And as for my parents, they never even knew this happened(at least not the stories I told you guys) but I have told them of things that were less intense. I would tell them and everytime they would say it was my imagination or simply tell me, "There's nothing in this house son."
My sister would experience other things at times but again, our parents never believed us. I've given up trying now because I know for a fact they wont believe me.

Nowadays however, I don't see any ghosts, or anything else weird at all. I think its mainly because I don't care anymore. They say that spirits and ghosts feed off of your fear and attention. Because they don't scare me anymore and because I know I am more powerful than them considering the fact that I am alive, it doesn't bother me.

----------


## Rodrodrod

The speakers on my PC somehow tune in to a radio frequency when I put the volume on minimum  ::shock::

----------


## Michael

I've been trying to put it into words for years now.... but it keeps getting stranger.

----------


## DreamyBear

> I've been trying to put it into words for years now.... but it keeps getting stranger.



 Give it a try anyway then? :smiley:  I dont mind if I dont get it at all.

----------


## Whatsnext

There's really only one thing that comes to mind. I saw a ghost on a hilltop after being stalked by something in the woods. A friend was with me so it wasn't just me losing my marbles. Nothing else like it has ever happened to me. (I'm not sure I really believe in ghosts, but I have no good explanation for it.) Here's the story version I posted on another forum:

Near an old friend's house there is an abandoned sledding hill. There's not much there: just a cabin and an old rope tow, ascending perhaps 100 vertical feet to the hill's summit. My friend and I were "exploring" his neck of the woods, as we often did like kids a few years younger might (I was fifteen or sixteen at the time). Without making any verbal decision to do so, we found ourselves hiking up the (very overgrown) slope. Andrew was on my left side, and the forest on my right, maybe fifteen or twenty feet away.

I kept hearing things in the forest. Twigs breaking, leaves rustling. At first I thought it must have been some animal, maybe a deer or even a bobcat. But as we continued, the sounds followed us, and I couldn't shake the feeling that it sounded like an attempt at stealth. I started to get a bit creeped out, and stopped. The sounds stopped too, just a second after I did. My friend called me a pussy and pulled me along. The soft cracking and swishing in the forest followed. I stopped once or twice more and each time the forest went suddenly silent.

My friend had been hearing it too (to a lesser extent since he was farther) but was considerably more blasé about it. That is, until we approached the summit of the hill. Something else approached from the other side. All I saw was a hat. I don't remember its shape clearly but I want to say it was one of those felt lumberjack hats. What I do remember clearly was the color: an unsullied, somehow very unsettling dove white. That's all I saw because at that instant, Andrew and I glanced at each other and hauled ass back down that hill. We jumped behind a thicket half way down and looked back up, but there was nothing there but rocks and tall grass.

We joked about it uneasily that evening but never spoke of it after that.

I presume there's a logical explanation but I've yet to come up with one that seems considerably less outlandish than "hill's totally haunted".

----------


## Rodrodrod

Ha! As I was reading your comment I noticed the arrow on my screen slowly moving by itself to the right of the screen. I look at my hand on the mouse and it is completely still and the arrow is still going. It kept going until I moved the mouse someplace else.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamyBear

Whatsnext, no matter what explanation there might be to that you saw. I still liked the story of yours. :smiley: 

Hehe Rodrodrod, that have happened to me aswell from time to time. I would guess that the cause of it could be that the lazer sometimes doesn't find a good focus point so that it might move because of that. But I dont know. :smiley:

----------


## Maeni

Oh, I actually have one of these.

One night, I was staying up late and reading in my bed, when a tiny insect started flying around my face. Much smaller than a fly. I swatted at it to get it to fly away, and when my hand made contact with it, it was like it gave me an electric shock. Scared me like hell, I didn't know if there were flies that could do something like that, or what the hell just happened. It came back, and the exact same thing happened again, which made me get out of the bed to get away - it actually really hurt. 

Then I looked up at the lamp in my room and saw the most terrifying view - It was completely swarmed by those flies, an insane number of them just crawling around the ceiling around the light. I noped the hell out and hopped on over to my computer where I posted a frightened thread on a forum, and people just thought it was funny. Eventually I went to sleep in a couch in the living room. Next morning, there was no sign of the flies at all. Never encountered a single one again, so I might have wanted to say it was all some wacky dream - but the thread on the forum was still there.

I have no clue how that happened.

----------


## DreamyBear

Ah, I love those "glitch-in-the-matrix" kind of stories. Sounded like a really creapy experience though. But thanks for sharing Maeni! Im of to bed now, so I better check my lamp twice now after reading this little bedtime story.. :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Maybe not THE strangest, but definitely in my top ten:

I was drizzling chocolate on some acetate at work, then when I lifted the acetate, the chocolate dripped UP. Hard to explain, but just imagine little strands of melted chocolate dripping up and off a plastic sheet. And I couldn't ever find where they went, not on the ceiling or floor or table that I could see. It happens like one out of every 3 times I use the acetate. Only thing I can think is that it's static related.

----------


## gab

> Maybe not THE strangest, but definitely in my top ten:
> 
> I was drizzling chocolate on some acetate at work, then when I lifted the acetate, the chocolate dripped UP. Hard to explain, but just imagine little strands of melted chocolate dripping up and off a plastic sheet. And I couldn't ever find where they went, not on the ceiling or floor or table that I could see. It happens like one out of every 3 times I use the acetate. Only thing I can think is that it's static related.



Hrm, this reminded me of the mistery of jumping couscous. When I pour the couscous out of the bag (it has to the the large pearl kind), there is alway a few pearls stuck in the folds of the plastic bag. When you try to shake them out, they actually travel upwards on the walls of the bag, and they even jump distances, upwards. I have seen this everytime I make couscous, and we observed this with kids I used to babysit at the time. (We used to cook together, haha). And static is what I was thinking as well.

Another story happened just 3 years ago. For work, I sometimes go to a screening room, which is a tiny theater of maybe 3 rows of chairs. So as I'm sitting and watching a movie, I feel a touch on the bottom of my back and it moves very fast to the top of the back. Very strong touch, but can't say that it felt like a hand. So strong, it nearly pushed me out of the chair. I looked around and there is nobody, plus my back was against the backrest. Could have been a spazm, but daum, it was a weird one. Maybe it was some"bodies" favorite chair?

----------


## DreamyBear

> Maybe not THE strangest, but definitely in my top ten:
> 
> I was drizzling chocolate on some acetate at work, then when I lifted the acetate, the chocolate dripped UP. Hard to explain, but just imagine little strands of melted chocolate dripping up and off a plastic sheet. And I couldn't ever find where they went, not on the ceiling or floor or table that I could see. It happens like one out of every 3 times I use the acetate. Only thing I can think is that it's static related.



 That sure sounds very strange indeed! Interesting that it happen so often aswell. Even though your thought about that phenomenon sounds like a very reasonable explanation of it all. I stil have another image appering in my mind of this case. In which a big-bellied ghost are sucking in those small chocolate dripps with a smal pause just to lick it's lips in between, so no chocolate goes to waste from all that chocolate drizzling goings on in there. ::lol::  Anyways, if this is not even your strangest out of a top ten list.. Well then I really love to hear the 9 remaining out of that top ten list, that's for sure! ::D: 





> Hrm, this reminded me of the mistery of jumping couscous. When I pour the couscous out of the bag (it has to the the large pearl kind), there is alway a few pearls stuck in the folds of the plastic bag. When you try to shake them out, they actually travel upwards on the walls of the bag, and they even jump distances, upwards. I have seen this everytime I make couscous, and we observed this with kids I used to babysit at the time. (We used to cook together, haha). And static is what I was thinking as well.
> 
> Another story happened just 3 years ago. For work, I sometimes go to a screening room, which is a tiny theater of maybe 3 rows of chairs. So as I'm sitting and watching a movie, I feel a touch on the bottom of my back and it moves very fast to the top of the back. Very strong touch, but can't say that it felt like a hand. So strong, it nearly pushed me out of the chair. I looked around and there is nobody, plus my back was against the backrest. Could have been a spazm, but daum, it was a weird one. Maybe it was some"bodies" favorite chair?



 Haha that is some smart couscous you have there Gab! ::D:  I like that short theater story of yours. I bet that, that push you felt, was the revenge from the murdured couscous though.. :wink2: ^^

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm gonna try to video it next time. Maybe the fat chocolate loving ghost will show up on film  ::chuckle::

----------


## Fantasma

Oh well, where to start? Got plenty of weird things so here is some:


*The creepy room to the attic*

When I was a kid, probably 10 or something, I was walking upstairs but suddenly felt forced to stop on the very last step. My eyes were drawn to a door that lead to the attic. I always hated to be in there 'cause it felt like I wasn't alone in there, if you get what I'm saying? Anyway, I felt like I really needed to stare at this door. When the handle suddenly was very slowly being pushed down and the door opened up all the way... by itself! Whenever you opened the door the light would automaticly turn on, but of course not this time. It was picth black in there. I couldn't move nor look away, only stare at this open door. It gave me the creeps. Standing there it felt like eterinty until the door eventually shut itself, whatever it was it did actually even bother to push down the door handle to close the door properly. I was relieved and confused at the same time. Since I thought that the lamp was broken in that room so I went over there when it felt like my feet wasn't frozen anymore. I hesitated at first because it felt so weird to walk towards it instead of running. So I opened the door as fast as I could and tadaaa - The light turned on. I quickly closed the door and ran. 

*The Lightman*

 When I was 5-6 years old I had the biggest room which I liked so much... until it got dark. I hated whenever mom and dad turned off the lights. Because as soon as they left. Something entered my room a few minutes later. It was a man walking into the room, he followed the egde of the bed and stopped when he reached to where I had my pillow. I was so scared and did even say: "Do you have to stand so close to the bed?" So the man-figurtook 1-2 steps back and kept looking at me. I was still scared and slept so closely to the wall it was possible. This kept happening for months until I told my mom about it. But she didn't believe me. 
I think the last time I saw this man was after bedtime when I hadn't fallen asleep yet and he entered the room as usual. I asked him: "Uhm... D-do you have to... come here?" The man looked at me for a minute and then walked away. I havn't seen him during night time ever since. He was kind of a white sillhoutte but still see through and with shining lights inside like veins? And he didn't have a face either.  

*A very bad mistake at friend's house*

When I was older, like 8-9, and at my friend's house we kind of tried to make her room as dark as possible. She didn't really believe me when I told her about _"The Lightman"_ that I saw when I was younger. I hoped that maybe we could see if there was something in her house and so we had covered her window to make it dark since it was daytime. We were sitting in her bed and calmly said: "Is there someone there?" a mulitply times. I know, very clever. So my friend kind of got tired because it didn't seem to work but I told her to be quiet. Since I sensed something being there but on the other side of the room's wall. A similiar feeling to what I got when the Lightman paid me a visit. Suddenly a hand came out from the wall, then the arm and then the rest of... a man. He held one of his hands in the air like it was trying to reach out to us. My friend screamed like a pig and throwed herself towards a lamp that was sitting on the wall right next to her. The Lightman had gone from the other side and had reached to the middle of the room when the light was turned on. I told her the turn off the light again because I wanted to know where he was. I got a weird feeling in my stomach and he didn't just wait there. So we fighted over the lamp and I won. When the light was turned off the Lightman stood right infront of us with his hand almost in my friend's face. We both got so scared so we screamed like crazy. Suddenly her dad opened up the door, turned on the light and asked us what we were doing. We didn't play inside for the rest of the day. Not to mention strange things began to happen in that room so she didn't dare to be alone in that house ever again. Now when I look back... what a crappy friend I was. Eh.

+ She did tell me about a white man sitting in a weird position right next to her bed and staring at her whenever she was laying in bed trying to sleep. 

+ A specific corner of that room always made me feel very uncomfortable but yet I was the only one who dared to play there, in that corner there was a cabinet where only fabric was being stored but somehow I heard glass being shattered in there. 

+ I did also leave my favorite barbie doll right next to that cabinet and left it there so I could eat a small snack with my friend downstairs and I was the last and the first person to enter that room. No one else were home except for us two. But when I came back with my friend... my doll was missing. We looked all over the place but couldn't find it. I got a werid feeling like it was underneath the bed. I took a deep breath and looked. It was lying there, so closely to the wall that it freaked me out. How could the doll be left on one side of the room and then being found on the other side?? When I got it back and my friend asked me with relief where it had been. I quickly told her that it had been laying on the desk the entire time but we just didn't see it. Then we contuined playing like nothing had happened. But I was so shook for the rest of that day.


*Other things have happened when I grew older like*: Paintings would suddenly just fall off the walls during the night. One even hit my dog so he havn't been sleeping in my room ever since. 
Something white, HUGE, passing by my window. So fast it seemed unnatrual. 
I have seen shadows shaped as humans passing by as well. It was afterwards I noticed it was very strange since there was no footprints in the snow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

This started happening to me when I was 5 and still happens to me every few years and I cannot explain it. 

I will be woken up by an intense lightning storm during the night. I sit up in bed and/or walk to the window. There is a flash of lightning and suddenly all at once it is day time. ?!?!?!?!

Like what the eff? Am I being hypnotized for several hours during the night during a lightning storm and just standing there?! Am I being abducted by aliens?! Time traveling?!  :Boggle:  :Boggle:  :Boggle:

----------


## rshort1202

I see this is an older post, but I'm going to reply for the hell of it....
The strangest thing that has ever happened to me occurred while I was home alone. When I say alone, I mean completely alone; usually our two dogs are inside or in the yard when no one is home, but during this event even the dogs were not at home. These unexplained events unfolded while I was enjoying a bath. While in the bath (in a bathroom connected to the living room), I heard footsteps on the carpeted floor. These footsteps sounded exactly the same as anytime someone is walking around on the floor, so I decided to cut my bath short and go say hi to either my dad or sister who must've been home. I got out of the bath and went to say hello... except there was nobody in the house. I did a double check, and upon confirmation of a completely empty house, I called my sister to ask if she was home. She told me no, which set me on edge, as I was not just imagining these footsteps. The most disturbing aspect comes into play now, as I paid attention to my heavy wool-lined coat that was draped over a tall chair at a counter in the living room. The coat was completely draped over the chair, in a position that would not allow it to slide down or move in any way. Still checking the house for any intruder or explanation for footstep sounds, I made my way into my room (a few yard from the living room). While in my room, I could still hear creaking and footstep sounds elsewhere in the house. I grabbed a knife in case there was really an intruder and went back into the living room. Upon entering the living room, I discovered my coat draped over only half of the chair (in such a position that could not be the result of it slipping down on the chair). Wigged out at this point, I said aloud to the empty house that if there were a ghost, now would be the time for it to really show itself to me. I then deliberately and securely draped the coat over the chair. I returned to my room for a minute, returned to the living room, and then discovered my coat in a heap on the ground below the chair. Immobilized with chills, I started to put my shoes on and was about to leave the house, which was when my dad pulled into the driveway. I then recounted to him the story. I had not 'had a long day' and I have never experienced hallucinations. Prompted by this experience, I researched our house, finding out that the previous owner died of a heart attack in its kitchen (which abuts the living room and counter at which the chair that I had my coat on sits). Every time I recall this experience, I experience full body chills.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok, I'll play too. This remained unexplained for decades, but I did finally get my answer. 

I was young, probably around 14? It was a beautiful summer night and I was in bed but feeling really good and unable to sleep for a long time. I was aware that my mom was in her room next to mine with the light on. I finally got out of bed and opened my window, looking out at the beautiful night and smelling the fresh breeze coming in through the screen. I folded my arms on the windowsill and set my chin on my forearms and stayed like that for a long time, kneeling in front of the window, just gazing out at the crisp stars. 

And one of them started to move. Slowly at first, it just shifted its position a little and then froze in place again. Then another one did it and another, and pretty soon a bunch of them were making moving patterns in the sky before my astonished eyes. 

I went in and got my mom, asked her to come look at something without telling her what was going on. We hunkered down together by my window and watched. I asked her "What do you see?" and she said she saw some of the stars wheeling across the sky in patterns. We watched for a while until the activity died down and then stopped. Now they were all just stars again. 

For some reason we never spoke about this, but I was convinced we had witnessed UFOs. A couple decades later, in fact just a few years before she would die, I asked her about it. She had no idea what I was talking about, and I thought maybe she had just forgotten or it was so weird she didn't know how to contextualize it and decided it was a dream or something and pushed it out of her mind. 

Then one day the new Blu-ray release of Close Encounters came out and I bought it. As I watched, I witnessed exactly what I had seen in the sky that night, stars pinwheeling in patterns across the sky and then freezing again to become just stars. I checked the dates, and sure enough, the movie had come out around the same time. I think it just stirred my young imagination so strongly that I dreamed a very powerful dream about it. What really cinched it for me is the way both episodes built up to an exciting climax and then rapidly wound down - the structure was identical and I experienced exactly the same sense of awe in both. I _KNEW_ as I watched the movie that this was the source of my long-ago dream (that I thought wasn't a dream).

The weird thing to me is that I believed I had actually seen a complex array of UFOs, and that my mom had seen it with me, but I never talked to her about it. Did I compartmentalize that because maybe at some level I knew it wasn't real and I wanted to preserve the special memory as something real? If so, then why did I bring it up as she was approaching death? Possibly I was ready to let that go as a 'real' event by then and let the mystery unravel. I had discovered truer and deeper mysteries within the unconscious by then, and didn't need a false mystery that requires a very _proscripted_ type of 'belief'.

----------


## Methos

I heard a ghost baby crying at my friends house late one night. Scared me enough that I never stayed there after dark ever again. He'd told us that the baby cried sometimes at night in the basement, and there were no babies in the house, no pets, no nearby neighbor babies. He and his dad tried to find the source of the crying several times but could never find out exactly where it came from because it would stop when they started down the stairs to the basement. I never believed him. Then late one night after a small party, a few of us sat around in the living room finishing off the beverages when my friend stood up suddenly and whispered.. "Did you hear that?" I didn't hear anything at that moment but when I thought about it, I did remember hearing some small sound from someplace. We listend intently for a few seconds and didn't hear anything. We'd just started relaxing when the sound, like a baby beginning to get upset or disturbed, came up from out of the basement. We just sat there wide eyed and stared at each other. After a few moments the sound came again, this time an all out baby cry for about ten seconds. My friend said, "You guys go donw there and see where it's coming from." My other friend said "F that, isn't this how horror movies start?" we listend and the sound came again like a baby in distress and then the sound sort of muffled out. We just sat there staring at the door that lead down into the basement. That was my cue to leave, and I did. 

That was the scariest and one of the saddest things I have ever experienced.

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey Methos - I have an idea what that might actually have been. I mean assuming it wasn't a ghost baby. I used to hear a ghost baby that seemed like it was suffering the torments of the damned in my basement, and one night I decided to brave it and try to see what it was:


*Spoiler* for _if you want to know_: 



It turned out to be a pair of cats mating right up against the basement window. One was in heat and they make the most godawful caterwauling sound at that time, it sounds really eerie and extremely human!

----------


## Methos

[QUOTE=Darkmatters;2232576]Hey Methos - I have an idea what that might actually have been. I mean assuming it wasn't a ghost baby. I used to hear a ghost baby that seemed like it was suffering the torments of the damned in my basement, and one night I decided to brave it and try to see what it was:

Could have been and makes sense. If the guys turned on the lights to go into the basement to check the sound, the light would probably have scared them away. I'll never know for sure. Never stayed there long after dark after that night.

----------


## LonelyGhostEye

There was this one time,when I was a kid. I was alone in my room, and then I hear a female voice in my ear,loud and clear...It wasn't speech. It was heavy breathing. So of course,I got creeped out. And when I showed that,the breathing stopped. To this day,I have no explanation what or who did that. And one time,at night,I was sleeping and I felt something punch me in the stomach. But I was alone,again.

----------

